# My family up close and personal with a dolphin!!!!



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

just thought i would share some photos of our trip to Cancun.
in particular our swim with a dolphin at Xcaret.
this was one of the high points of this trip with the snorkeling a close second.
snorkeling pictures to follow in a couple days.
so on with the photos.
















































































there are lots more shots but this will have to do.
the entire family loved this portion of the vacation even my wife who is scared to death of fish enjoyed this.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Very cool I was there two years ago and did the same thing. May add a pic here later


----------



## dinherz (Aug 30, 2010)

That is very awesome ! Probably going to do that one day, looks very fun!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Xcaret and Xelha is a must go, if you're in Cancun ;D
Nice pictures!


----------



## DianaHart (Apr 19, 2011)

That's pretty special. Lucky kids!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Very cool I was there two years ago and did the same thing. May add a pic here later


feel free to add some pics here owuld love to see them.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh! That looks like the trip of a lifetime! Your kids are so lucky!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Had a similar kind of experience in Bermuda, loved it. Was an experience of a lifetime, have always loved dolphins, blame it on that Flipper TV show...!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

That is so awesome. Your kids will remember that for the rest of their lives. We don't have a chance to do that. The closest we get to the dophin was at Sea World where we got to pet and feed with my daugther. By far, one of the best photo in our album... 

Great trip you have there.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mgel1o


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

These are awesome pictures! Experience of a lifetime for sure!

Gordon, looking forward for your pictures as well!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes this was an excellent day for us.
was also a very expensive day ...lol


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> Yes this was an excellent day for us.
> was also a very expensive day ...lol


I am sure


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

dude! totally jealous man! looks like soo much fun.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome, Adrian!!! I bet the girls just loved it! What a cool experience!


----------

